# new pics from the House of Sweetie!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

check us out. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just love me some Sweetie! The first is my favorite.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

You have probably answered this already, but what kind of dog is Llama?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> You have probably answered this already, but what kind of dog is Llama?


apricot toy poodle.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> EryBee said:
> 
> 
> > You have probably answered this already, but what kind of dog is Llama?
> ...


 I have just informed my boyfriend that I want one.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are too precious  I love getting to see pics of them. Llama seems so curious like "why is Sweetie doing that " lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love Sweetie and Llama. It looks like Sweetie had enough of Llama!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics  I like the 1st one the best too,thanks for sharing!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

a closer look:
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG4164.jpg

he is pretty chubby..


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > EryBee said:
> ...


 :lol: poodles are like number 2 or 3 in the top ten most intelligent dogs...


----------

